# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ويرايش ثبت نام كنكور ٩٧

## maryam998

سلام بچه ها
يه سوال اين ويرايش سازمان سنجش اگه تو همون بهمن ماه اطلاعاتو درست وارد كرده باشيم ديگه ويرايش خاصي نميخواد؟ 
اين قضيه دانشگاه ازاد چيه؟
ثبت نامش با پارسال مگه فرق داره ؟؟

----------


## vivabarca

اصلا این قسمت ویرایش کجاشه؟من چرا پیدا نمیکنم  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## DrOMi

چون خیلی از دانش آموزها از کافی نت ها ثبت نام میکنند و گاهی اوقات کافی نت ها ممکنه اطلاعات رو اشتباه وارد کنند،سازمان سنجش یه مهلت دیگه میده تا کسایی که اطلاعاتشون اشتباه وارد شده،بتونن اطلاعاتشون رو تصحیح کنند.بعضی وقت ها هم تو روند تایید اطلاعات و نمرات دیپلم مشکل پیش میاد و خیلی ها نمیتونن کد سوابق تحصیلی بگیرند که سازمان سنجش مهلت ثبت نام میده.یک سری از افرادم هستند که در دی‌ماه دیپلم میگیرند و اطلاعاتشون تا زمان نهایی ثبت نام،روی سایت آموزش و پرورش قرار نمیگیره،برای همین سازمان سنجش یه مهلت دیگه میده بهشون.
گزینه ویراش و ثبت نام هم احتمالا از عصر روی سایت قرار بگیره.
پیشنهاد میکنم یکبار دیگه اطلاعات خودتون رو بررسی کنید روی سایت سازمان سنجش تا برای کنکورتون مشکلی پیش نیاد

----------


## maryam998

> چون خیلی از دانش آموزها از کافی نت ها ثبت نام میکنند و گاهی اوقات کافی نت ها ممکنه اطلاعات رو اشتباه وارد کنند،سازمان سنجش یه مهلت دیگه میده تا کسایی که اطلاعاتشون اشتباه وارد شده،بتونن اطلاعاتشون رو تصحیح کنند.بعضی وقت ها هم تو روند تایید اطلاعات و نمرات دیپلم مشکل پیش میاد و خیلی ها نمیتونن کد سوابق تحصیلی بگیرند که سازمان سنجش مهلت ثبت نام میده.یک سری از افرادم هستند که در دی‌ماه دیپلم میگیرند و اطلاعاتشون تا زمان نهایی ثبت نام،روی سایت آموزش و پرورش قرار نمیگیره،برای همین سازمان سنجش یه مهلت دیگه میده بهشون.
> گزینه ویراش و ثبت نام هم احتمالا از عصر روی سایت قرار بگیره.
> پیشنهاد میکنم یکبار دیگه اطلاعات خودتون رو بررسی کنید روی سایت سازمان سنجش تا برای کنکورتون مشکلی پیش نیاد


ممنون
فقط يه سوال داشتم
چون بچه ها ميگفتن ثبت نام دانشگاه ازادو بايد از همين موقع انجام داد من يكم به شك افتادم
البته با شك گفتن اونا هم
اينو خبر ندارين ؟

----------


## Dmz.official

> ممنون
> فقط يه سوال داشتم
> چون بچه ها ميگفتن ثبت نام دانشگاه ازادو بايد از همين موقع انجام داد من يكم به شك افتادم
> البته با شك گفتن اونا هم
> اينو خبر ندارين ؟


مگه ثبت نامش جداست اصلا؟!!

----------


## maryam998

> مگه ثبت نامش جداست اصلا؟!!


سالاي قبل كه جدا نبود
نميدونم من

----------


## Serat

دانشگاه آزاد هم آزمون جدا داره که باید ثبت نام کنی

البته فکر کنم وقتش گذشته اینم سایتش : مرکز سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی

----------


## maryam998

> مگه ثبت نامش جداست اصلا؟!!


واسه همين پست زدم :/

----------


## Saeedt

سلام نه ،آزاد نه ثبت نام و نه آزمون جداگونه ای داره،همین ثبت نام کنکوری که کردیم واسه سراسری واسه آزادم محسوب میشه ،آزمون هم دادیم موقع انتخاب رشته هر کی مختاره میتونه بره سایت آزاد انتخاب رشته ازاد رو انجام بده 


> واسه همين پست زدم :/

----------


## maryam998

> دانشگاه آزاد هم آزمون جدا داره که باید ثبت نام کنی
> 
> البته فکر کنم وقتش گذشته اینم سایتش : مرکز سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی


شما مطمئنين؟

----------


## vivabarca

من تک تک ویس های اقای افشار توی کانالش رو گوش میدم(سوال جواب هارو) ولی ندیدم حرفی یا اشاره ای به جدا شدنه ازمونه دانشگاه ازاد بشه...

اقا یکی بگه به من این ویرایشش کجاس؟

----------


## phzed

> من تک تک ویس های اقای افشار توی کانالش رو گوش میدم(سوال جواب هارو) ولی ندیدم حرفی یا اشاره ای به جدا شدنه ازمونه دانشگاه ازاد بشه...
> 
> اقا یکی بگه به من این ویرایشش کجاس؟


هر چی گشتم نبود..........
فکر نکنم لینکش فعال شده باشه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## vivabarca

> هر چی گشتم نبود..........
> فکر نکنم لینکش فعال شده باشه


چه سازمان باحالی داریم  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*آغا چرا شایعه درست میکنید؟ آزمون سراسری و آزاد هیچ تفاوتی باهم ندارن و اگه سراسری ثبت نام کردید تو آزمون دانشگاه آزاد هم ثبت نام کردید با این تفاوت که بعد از آزمون و تو انتخاب رشته , باید پول بدید ( از سایت سازمان سنجش به صورت آنلاین ) و کد رشته دانشگاه آزاد رو انتخاب کنید . ویرایش و ثبت نام هم از امروز ساعت 16 تا 96.12.16 رو سایت سازمان سنجش قرار میگیره که میتونید ثبت نام کنید یا اطلاعات خودرا چک کرده و اگه اشتباه بود ویرایش کنید*

----------


## amin1441

> هر چی گشتم نبود..........
> فکر نکنم لینکش فعال شده باشه


وجدانا چجوی گشتید شما؟! چشم هارا باید شست...

پ.ن: چرا دوتا عکس شد :Yahoo (21):  پیوست رو چجوری میشه پاک کرد؟

----------


## vivabarca

> وجدانا چجوی گشتید شما؟! چشم هارا باید شست...
> فایل پیوست 78453
> پ.ن: چرا دوتا عکس شد پیوست رو چجوری میشه پاک کرد؟


حاجی تازه لینکو گذاشتن...تا همین نیم ساعت پیش نبود  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## vivabarca

من مهلت ویرایشم تموم شده نمیتونم دوباره ببینم...
اونایی که میتونن برن،سال اخذ مدرک پیش جز موارد ستاره داره؟؟؟یعنی حتما باید پر بشه؟؟؟

اخه من اشتباهی زدم ۹۷

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> من مهلت ویرایشم تموم شده نمیتونم دوباره ببینم...
> اونایی که میتونن برن،سال اخذ مدرک پیش جز موارد ستاره داره؟؟؟یعنی حتما باید پر بشه؟؟؟
> 
> اخه من اشتباهی زدم ۹۷


*درخواست بده فعال کنن
*

----------


## Serat

> شما مطمئنين؟


نه به منم یکی گفت  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## vivabarca

> *درخواست بده فعال کنن
> *


چجوری؟ازکجا

----------


## Serat

> من مهلت ویرایشم تموم شده نمیتونم دوباره ببینم...
> اونایی که میتونن برن،سال اخذ مدرک پیش جز موارد ستاره داره؟؟؟یعنی حتما باید پر بشه؟؟؟
> 
> اخه من اشتباهی زدم ۹۷


مهلت ویرایشتون تموم شده ؟
الان این لینک براتون باز نمیشه : ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال 1397

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> چجوری؟ازکجا


*از اینجا : 

درخواست از سازمان سنجش*

----------


## vivabarca

> مهلت ویرایشتون تموم شده ؟
> الان این لینک براتون باز نمیشه : ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال 1397


اینکه باز میشه...اطلاعاتمو وارد میکنم میگه فقط ۵ بار مبشه ویرایش کرد
البته من یادم نمیاد ۵ بار ویرایش کرده باشم قبلا

ولی مشکلم حل شد نمیدونم چجوری‌...رفتم تو"مشاهده"دیدم خودش زده ۹۶ ... خداروشکر

----------


## vivabarca

> *از اینجا : 
> 
> درخواست از سازمان سنجش*


ممنون‌‌...مثل اینکه اشتباه کردم...درست وارد کرده بودم اطلاعات رو...

----------


## phzed

> وجدانا چجوی گشتید شما؟! چشم هارا باید شست...
> فایل پیوست 78453
> پ.ن: چرا دوتا عکس شد پیوست رو چجوری میشه پاک کرد؟


اقا امین چشمای ما بازه...
لینکشو تازه فعال کردن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Serat

> اینکه باز میشه...اطلاعاتمو وارد میکنم میگه فقط ۵ بار مبشه ویرایش کرد
> البته من یادم نمیاد ۵ بار ویرایش کرده باشم قبلا
> 
> ولی مشکلم حل شد نمیدونم چجوری‌...رفتم تو"مشاهده"دیدم خودش زده ۹۶ ... خداروشکر


من نمیدونستم فقط 5 بار میشه ویرایش کرد خوب شد گفتین

----------

